
Ask HN: How much equity should a lead developer joining a startup during YC get? - whyceethrowaway
I&#x27;m considering joining a startup that will be in this summer&#x27;s YC batch. It&#x27;s currently just the solo founder (and YC as an investor), they have some users and a modest amount of revenue (&lt;$100k).<p>I&#x27;ll be joining as the lead developer&#x2F;CTO. The startup plans to raise $1-2M at demo day.  What&#x27;s a reasonable amount of equity that someone in my position should get?<p>Thanks!
======
sharemywin
Are you getting competitive pay? Is there vesting? are they options? Are you
bringing something special to the table? Do you have previous CTO experience?
Are they trying to do something technology wise a lot of people can't do? Do
you have a lot of experience in the space?

~~~
sharemywin
If they can't do it with out you then you deserve a lot. If they can hire 20
guys off the street to build a product and they just want to use your dev
skills until they find a "real" CTO you should demand a lot of cash as pay.

